# 6 Wasserkühler im Performancetest + Strömungssimulationen



## al_bundy (8. Juli 2009)

*6 Wasserkühler im Performancetest + Strömungssimulationen*

Hi Community,
folgend möchte ich euch meine Auswertungen zu diversen Wasserkühler darstellen. Es wird auf einen Wasserkühlerprüfstand auf Durchfluss und Kühlleistung getestet.

Alle Ergebnisse sind auf +-0.2°C reproduzierbar! Die Ergebnisse sind abweichend von allen anderen Tests, da jedes Setup ein Unikat darstellt. Es ist möglich das diverse Produkte deutlich besser oder deutlich schlechter als in anderen Tests abschneiden. Das ist darauf zurückzuführen das Produktionsschwankungen auftreten sowie nicht jeder Kühler auf dieses Setup optimal skaliert!

*Das Setup:*
Laing DDC 1T mit Deckelmod (Baugleich Originaldeckel + innengewinde G1/4")
Magicool extrem 2x120mm
10/8mm PUR Schaluch
Vision 2000 Flowmeter
Anpresskraft: 25Kg
Silmor Wärmeleitpaste
150W Verlustleistung
Intel Core 2 Quad Dummy

*Software:*
Tempmoni
Aquasuite

*Der Wasserkühlerprüfstand:*
Der Wasserkühlerprüfstand besitzt 3 Temperatursensoren, für Luft, Wasser und FET.
Es wurden handelsübliche Wasserkühlungskomponenten bis auf den Laingdeckel verbaut um Vergleichswerte ermitteln zu können. Die Verlustleistung kann zwischen 50W-200W stufenlos mittels Spindeltrimmer eingestellt werden. Die Verlustleistung erzeugt ein FET welcher auf ein Dummy aus Reinstkupfer geschraubt ist. Ein Fet ist ein Elektronisches Bauteil. Dieses Bauteil erzeugt die Wärme. Der Dummy basiert auf Basis eines Intel Core 2 Quad Prozessors. Auf den Dummy wurde realitätsgetreu ein Original Intel Heatspreader von einen Q6600 gelötet. Im nach hinein wurde der Heatspreader plan geschliffen und poliert. Der Dummy besitzt eine Bohrung wo ein Temperatursensor eingelassen ist. Ein weiterer Sensor sitzt direkt vor den Ausgleichsbehälter um die Wassertemperatur ermitteln zu können. Der letzte Sensor ist frei schwebend an einer Ecke des Prüfstandes fixiert welcher die Lufttemperatur misst. Das Thermometer schickt jede Sekunde die ermittelten Werte zu einen Notebook. Die Werte werden mit Tempmoni aufgezeichnet und gespeichert. Das Logfile wird in Exel importiert und somit ein Diagramm erstellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Der Testverlauf:*
Jeder Kühler wird 3x montiert und getestet. Bei jeden Test wird der Kühler neu aufgesetzt und neue Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen. Die alte Wärmeleitpaste wird mittels Zewa Wisch und Weg + Reinigungsbenzin entfernt. Getestet wird der komplette Lieferumfang Excl. Wärmeleitpaste, Anschlüsse sowie excl. Backplate. Eine Backplate ist Aufgrund der Konstruktion des Prüfstands nicht notwendig. Getestet wird im Interwall. Der Kühler bleibt 60minuten auf den "Grill". Danach wird der Kühler demontiert, und der Kühler für die nächste Testreihe vorbereitet. Nach 2 Stunden Ruhezeit wird die nächste Testreihe eingeleitet.



*Die Strömungssimulation:*
Jeder Wasserkühler der auf den Prüfstand getestet wird, wird auch in Cad originalgetreu nachgezeichnet. Die Maße der Produkte werden mittels eines mechanischen Messerverfahrens ermittelt und in Cad übertragen. Das CAD-File wird mit einer professionellen Strömungssimulationssoftware auf Ihre turbulente und laminare Strömung simuliert. Die Simulationsergebnisse können in Bild und Video dargestellt und ausgegeben werden. Die Referenzpumpe in der Simulation basiert auf einer baugleichen Laing DDC 1T. Als Gegendruck wurden 180mbar definiert. In den Videos strömt das Wasser generell vom Einlass zu den Auslass. Die rötlichen und gelblichen Bereiche stellen eine hohe Strömungsgeschwindigkeit dar. Dort kann am meisten Wärmeenergie aufgenommen werden. In den blauen und dunkelgrünen Bereichen wird Aufgrund des langsamen Fluids weniger Wärmeenergie aufgenommen als wie im rötlichen Bereich. Links oben befindet sich eine Legende in m/s. Die Einteilung der Legende ist bei jedem Wasserkühler unterschiedlich dargestellt, weil in jeden Kühler eine andere Strömungsgeschwindigkeit herscht. Aus den Videos lässt sich schon ein Muster erkennen warum ein Kühler so performt wie er performt.


*Die Testkandidaten:*



*Alphacool Nexxxos Xp Rev2*

Schon ein sehr alter Wasserkühler allerdings Aufgrund seiner Performance noch immer interessant. Interessant auch dahingehend das dieser Wasserkühler für "super kleine" Core's ala Athlon Xp entwickelt wurde. Die Ergebnisse vom Nexxxos Xp Rev.2 lassen darauf schließen, dass der Hype zu Multicore optimierten Wasserkühler ein einziger Marketing Gak ist. Mit 14,75K Performt er sich nahezu an die absolute Spitze. Der Durchfluss beträgt solide 160L/h. Die Verarbeitung ist im inneren sowie auch im Sichtbereich Tadellos. Die Bodenunterseite ist hoch plan und poliert.

Der Aufbau:
Pinkühler mit zentrisch vertikaler Einspritzung mit Runddüsen.

*Ergebnis:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Produktfoto*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<<Strömungssimulation>>​*Watercool Heatkiller 3 Cu*

Watercools Meisterwerk. Der neue Heatkiller 3 konnte sich bis an die Spitze kühlen. Mit 14,25K ließ er jeden Konkurrenten bis dato hinter sich. Auch in Sachen Durchfluss brauch sich Watercools Meisterwerk nicht verstecken. Die Uhr zeigte während des Tests 181L/h an. Dieser Wert ist durchaus vertretbar, trotz der feinen Finstruktur. Die Verarbeitung ist wie gewohnt hervorragend. Keine Mängel im Sichtbereich sowie im Kühler. Der Boden ist Plan gefräßt aber nicht poliert. Allerdings weist die Bodenunterseite minimalste Unebenheiten auf welches den Kühler minimal Performance kostet.

Der Aufbau:
Finkühler mit zentrisch vertikalen Einspritzung mit vielen Langlochdüsen.

*Ergebnis:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Produktfoto*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<<Strömungssimulation>>​*Watercool Heatkiller 3 LC*

Der Heatkiller 3 LC ist die Lightversion vom großen Bruder des Heatkiller 3 Cu.
Die recht feine Finstruktur verschafft diesen Wasserkühler eine gute Kühlleistung. Die Differenztemperatur Wasser zu Dummy liegt nach 60 min Stresstest bei 15,12K und der Durchfluss bei Rekordverdächtige 193L/h. Das Leistungsspektrum vom Durchfluss und Kühlleistung ist beeindruckend. Mehr Flow für mehr Performance für weniger Geld gab es noch nie. Wie sein großer Bruder gibt es keine Mängel bei der Verarbeitung, wobei auch bei dem LC die Bodenunterseite leicht gekrümmt ist. Konstruktionsbedingt.

Der Aufbau:
Finkühler mit zentrisch vertikalen Einspritzung mit einer großen Langlochdüse.

*Ergebnis:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Produktfoto*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<<Strömungssimulation>>​*Liquid Extasy Narrowline*

Liquid Extasy schickt seinen ersten und auch momentan Ihren einzigen Wasserkühler ins Rennen. Mit 18,19K bildet er das letzte Glied in der Kette. Wobei man erwähnen muss das bei einer Temperatur von 51,38°C bei jeder Cpu noch lange nicht Schluss ist. Kleinere Reserven bietet der Kühler im Oc-Bereich dennoch. Der Kühler kann zwar hinsichtlich der Kühlleistung nicht Punkten, wie beispielsweise ein Nexxxos oder Heatkiller. Allerdings bildet der Narrowline das Maß aller Dinge im Durchfluss. Mit 196L/h schlägt er jeden Kühler im Testfeld. Die Verarbeitung kann als hervorragend bezeichnet werden. Der Kühlerboden ist plan geschliffen und nach einen Objektiven Test plan.

Der Aufbau:
Finkühler

*Ergebnis:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Produktfoto*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<<Strömungssimulation>>​*Ek Waterblocks Supreme LT*
Der Ek Waterblock Supreme LT ist auch ein Spitzenkühler im unteren Preissegment. Er hat den Dummy auf hervorragende 48,75°C gekühlt. Die Differenztemperatur beläuft sich auf 15,36K. Leicht abgeschlagen im Durchfluss findet er sich mit 175L/h weit unten wieder. Was allerdings auch nicht anders bei dieser extrem feinen Finstruktur zu erwarten war. Aufgrund der Struktur der Fins ist es ratsam ein hochwertiges Medium zu wählen, da langfristig sich der Kühler mit einem minderwertigen Medium zusetzen wird. Bei Grobstrukturierten Kühler wie beispielsweise Liquid Extasy's Narrowline kann Aufgrund der überdimensionierten Speedchannels nichts passieren. Der Boden ist Makellos verarbeitet. Leider sind die Kanten vom Plexiglas nicht poliert. Die Bodenunterseite ist hoch plan und poliert.

Der Aufbau:
Finkühler

*Ergebnis:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Produktfoto*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<<Strömungssimulation>>​*Zern PQ Plus Pro*

Jahre lang blieb es um den Östereichischen Qualitätshersteller relativ ruhig. Jetzt meldet sich Zern mit Ihren neuen Cpu Wasserkühler zurück. Wenn man sich die feingeschlitzte Bodenplatte anschaut fragt man sich ernsthaft "Wie fein ist zu fein". Der Kühler mit der feinsten Struktur im Testfeld schlägt sich mit soliden 15,44K. Aufgrund der suboptimalen Wasserführung hat man einiges an Performance verschenkt. Das wirkt sich unter anderem auch auf den Durchfluss aus. 160L/h konnte das "Schlitzwunder" erzielen. Die Produktion wurde sauber durchgeführt. Kein Grat und keine Produktionsrückstände sind identifizierbar. Der Kühlerboden ist plan geschliffen und nach einen Objektiven Test plan. Darüber hinaus hat Zern eine neue intelligente Strategie verwendet um die Kühler abzudichten. Dies gewährleistet auch höchste mechanische Beanspruchungen. Ein Feature welches man sicherlich bald auch häufiger vorfinden wird.

Der Aufbau:
Finkühler mit zentrisch vertikalen Einspritzung mit einer großen Langlochdüse.

*Ergebnis:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Produktfoto*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<<Strömungssimulation>>​
Zusammenfassend eine Tabelle zur Darstellung des Durchfluss in Liter pro Stunde sowie eine Tabelle zur Darstellung der Temperaturdifferenz zwischen Wasser und Dummy:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Schlusswort*
Dieser kleine Performancetest zeigt deutlich, dass sich hinsichtlich Kühlleistung in den letzten Jahren nicht sehr viel getan hat. Der in die Jahre gekommene Nexxxos Xp Rev.2 mischt vorne noch kräftig mit. Der Durchfluss jedoch hat sich in den vergangenen Jahren deutlich erhöht. Offensichtlich ist der Highflowzug in Deutschland auch angekommen worauf die Hersteller dankend aufspringen. Anhand der Protokolle ist ersichtlich, dass das Feld praktisch sehr nah beisammen liegt. Im Oc Bereich macht es Praktisch keinen Unterschied ob die CPU mit 47°C oder mit 51°C läuft. 150W entspricht einer Wärmemenge die bis heute noch kein Mainstreamprozessor im Auslieferungszustand erreicht hat. Demzufolge liegen die Wasserkühler im PC hinsichtlich der *wirklichen* Temperatur des Prozessors näher bei einander als wie hier im Test ermittelt. Bzgl. Montagefreundlichkeit, Lieferumfang und Anschlusskompatiblität gehe ich in diesen Test nicht ein, da sich dieser Test primär nur mit den Kühlkörper an sich beschäftigt. 

Dieser Thread wird in unbestimmten Zeitabständen immer mal wider von Updates profitieren. Ich bin immer auf der Suche nach neuen Samples. Nächstes Wochenende versuche ich weitere Samples zu bekommen. Ich bedanke mich bei euch im Voraus fürs lesen und für eure comments.

Mein Dank geht an LordMeuchelmord der sich um die verlinkungen der Bilder und Clips gekümmert hat.

gruß Marc


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: 6 Wasserkühler im Performancetest + Strömungssimulationen*

Tipps:
- "Intervall"
- "Excel"
- "Gag"
- Man kann Youtube-Videos hier auch direkt einbinden (zugegeben: So wie es jetzt ist, finde ich es auch lesefreundlicher)
- sollte der Testende in einem besonderen Verhältniss zu einem der Hersteller der getesteten Produkte stehen, was hier afaik der Fall ist, sollte er das angeben.

Ansonsten:
Einer der am besten dokumentiertesten Tests, die ich bislang gesehen habe. 
Als Ergänzung würde ich mir noch ein Foto des Dummy wünschen - so ganz kann ich mir noch nicht vorstellen, wie mit einem FET und einem Kupferblock eine Dual-DIE-CPU simuliert wird.

Planst du für die Zukunft auch Tests mit realitätsnäheren Durchflussraten? (d.h. wahlweise mit gedrosselter Pumpe oder zusätzlichen Bremsen im Kreislauf. Idealerweise Messungen unter 2-3 Bedingungen zum Vergleich)
Oder Messungen mit anderen Dummys? (Im PCGH-X Test hat der Wechsel von C2Q auf i7 zu leichten Verschiebungen in der Platzierung geführt)


----------



## Skaos (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: 6 Wasserkühler im Performancetest + Strömungssimulationen*

moin moin,
willkommen im forum (das kann ja lustige namensverwechslungen geben demnächst )
guter test und ma wirklich nachvollziehbar und ausführlich geschrieben, fein fein


----------



## al_bundy (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: 6 Wasserkühler im Performancetest + Strömungssimulationen*

Hallo, ich stehe in der tat mit einen Produkt in Verbindung. Und zwar mit den Narrowline. Ich hoffe das ich ihn Objektiv wie alle anderen Kühler auch testen und bewerten konnte. Von selbstbeschiss halte ich nicht viel!

In wie fern realitätsnähere Durchflussraten? 
Mann kann ergänzend die Wasserkühler auch mit einer Eheim 1046 testen. Allerdings ist das auch ein Kostenfaktor der berücksichtigt werden müsste. Was allerdings nicht das schlimmste ist. Viel schlimmer ist der Zeitaufwand. Klingt zwar doof. Aber um dort eine Eheim einzubinden müsste ich mir wieder nen ganzen Tag Zeit nehmen, aber ich hab leider keinen ganzen Tag.

Zudem würde ich paralel zu dem Core Quad Dummy gleich einen neuen I7 Dummy platzieren. Was wiederum mit einen Kostenfaktor sowie einen hohen Zeitaufwand verbunden wäre. Einen zweiten Fetheater der die Verlustleistung steuert ist noch vorhanden. Der Dummy ist in 60min hergestellt. Allerdings die Vorrichtung und Halterung von den ganzen Teilen ist wieder viel Stress. Muss mir jmd suchen der für schmales drehen kann. Und ich muss jmd finden wo ich mal kurz nen bisschen Alu schweißen kann.
Alles in allen 2 Tage arbeit wenn alles vororganisiert wurde. Wenn mans drauf anlegen würde wäre das alles in 2 Wochen erledigt. Aber so richtig Lust habe ich die kommenden Monate wohl nicht -.- Es sei denn ich bekomm alles mehr oder weniger einbaufertig^^

2 Pix vom Dummy. Es sind allerdings noch ältere vom So462. Der Aufbau vom Core Quad ist jedoch identisch. Nur die Maße vom Kupferteil wo der Sensor platziert wird sind abweichend.


----------



## Bullveyr (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: 6 Wasserkühler im Performancetest + Strömungssimulationen*



v.a. die Strömungssimulationen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: 6 Wasserkühler im Performancetest + Strömungssimulationen*



al_bundy schrieb:


> Hallo, ich stehe in der tat mit einen Produkt in Verbindung. Und zwar mit den Narrowline. Ich hoffe das ich ihn Objektiv wie alle anderen Kühler auch testen und bewerten konnte. Von selbstbeschiss halte ich nicht viel!



Danach sieht der Test auch nicht aus 
Aber das ist prinzipiell eine Entscheidung, die der Leser unter Kenntniss aller Informationen selbst treffen sollte. Man kann nicht selbst entscheiden, dass man nicht befangen ist 



> In wie fern realitätsnähere Durchflussraten?



Nuja: Zumindest hier im Forum sind System mit nem kleinen Dual-Radiator, ner DDC, einem Kühler und sonst nichts extrem selten.
Verbaut man zusätzlich noch 2 Grafikkartenkühler, 4 Mainboardkühler und nen zweiten Dual, steigt der Wiederstand doch merklich an und der Durchfluss sinkt. Das gleiche gilt, wenn man ne Aquastream oder gar Eheim Statioin verwendet.
Je nach Kühler hat dass dann mal fast keine Auswirkungen auf die Kühlleistung und mal macht es einige K Unterschied, d.h. es kann die Platzierungen eines Testfeldes gehörig durcheinanderschütteln.
Deswegen finde ich Laing-only Tests immer nur eingeschränkt aussagekräftig. (Leider sind es 90% der Tests, die gemacht werden  )



> Mann kann ergänzend die Wasserkühler auch mit einer Eheim 1046 testen. Allerdings ist das auch ein Kostenfaktor der berücksichtigt werden müsste.



30-40€ für die Pumpe und nochmal <10€ für Anschlüsse...
Hätte ich den restlichen Teststand, wärs mir das wert 



> Was allerdings nicht das schlimmste ist. Viel schlimmer ist der Zeitaufwand. Klingt zwar doof. Aber um dort eine Eheim einzubinden müsste ich mir wieder nen ganzen Tag Zeit nehmen, aber ich hab leider keinen ganzen Tag.



Den Tag musst du dir ja nur einmal nehmen. Wahlweise hast du die Eheim dann mit Y-Stücken und Absperrhähne parrallel eingebunden und der Zeitaufwand beschränkt sich in Zukunft darauf, die Hähne von der Laing zu- und die von der Eheim aufzudrehen sowie die Pumpen aus- bzw. einzuschalten. Oder noch einfacher: Du hast sie in Reihe und musst nur umschalten. (Zugegebenermaßen hätte man dann immer einen Zusätzlich Wiederstand im Kreislauf)
Der folgende Zweittest mit der anderen Pumpe dauert dann auch nicht so lang - das Wasser ist ja bereits ~auf Temperatur.



> Zudem würde ich paralel zu dem Core Quad Dummy gleich einen neuen I7 Dummy platzieren. Was wiederum mit einen Kostenfaktor sowie einen hohen Zeitaufwand verbunden wäre. Einen zweiten Fetheater der die Verlustleistung steuert ist noch vorhanden. Der Dummy ist in 60min hergestellt. Allerdings die Vorrichtung und Halterung von den ganzen Teilen ist wieder viel Stress. Muss mir jmd suchen der für schmales drehen kann. Und ich muss jmd finden wo ich mal kurz nen bisschen Alu schweißen kann.
> Alles in allen 2 Tage arbeit wenn alles vororganisiert wurde. Wenn mans drauf anlegen würde wäre das alles in 2 Wochen erledigt. Aber so richtig Lust habe ich die kommenden Monate wohl nicht -.- Es sei denn ich bekomm alles mehr oder weniger einbaufertig^^



Das stimmt, n zweiter Dummy würde einen zweiten Teststand erfordern - aber man weiß ja nicht, wieviel Zeit du hast 

(wofür brauchst du eigentlich einen Dreher? Du hast zwar n paar runde Scheiben und Blöcke in dem Aufbau, aber ich seh keinen einzigen, der nicht auch eckig sein dürfte.)



> 2 Pix vom Dummy. Es sind allerdings noch ältere vom So462. Der Aufbau vom Core Quad ist jedoch identisch. Nur die Maße vom Kupferteil wo der Sensor platziert wird sind abweichend.



Ok.
D.h. der C2Q Dummy hat simuliert einen großen DIE?


----------



## caine2011 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: 6 Wasserkühler im Performancetest + Strömungssimulationen*

ich find den test einfach nur geil, 

@ruyven: ich habe vor mir genau so ein waküsys zuzulegenn  keiner hat mich lieb


----------



## al_bundy (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: 6 Wasserkühler im Performancetest + Strömungssimulationen*

das das 90% aller tester so durchführen hat auch einen sinn. weitere komponenten verzerren nur das bild des tests. der durchfluss ist sehr begrenzt da sich mehrere kühler im kreislauf befinden. teilweise kann es auch sein das sie sich mit der zeit zusetzen. auf lange sicht heist das, das kühler a am heutigen tag 150L/h erreicht. bei einen nachtest in 12mon kann es jedoch sein, das dieser kühler a nur noch 140L erzielt, aufgrunddessen da sich andere kühler im befindlichen system mit ablagerungen oder flusen "zugesetzt" haben.

ähnlich ist das mit der verlustleistung. testet man einen wasserkühler auf seine kühlleistung, und man hat meinet wegen noch 2 grakacooler und/oder nb oder gar noch hdd mit im system eingebunden, haben alle diese komponenten eine abwärme die schwankend ist. in der summe können die schwankungen gut und gerne +-5W betragen ( sehr niedrig gegriffen) die das messergebniss deutlich beeinflussen.

bei einen vergleichstest ist es von entscheidender bedeutung die konstanten konstant zu halten und die variablen zu dezimieren um aussagekräftige werte erlangen zu können.

ich werde mir jetzt zwar keine freunde machen aber, tests welche mit mehr wasserkühler als mit den zu testenden kühler durchgeführt werden gehören meiner meineinung nach zu den pseudotests die rein gar nichts an aussagekraft haben. darüber hinaus sind einige tests so wie sie bundymania durchführt auch nur bedingt aussagekräftig. weil eben auch dort die verlustleistung schwankt und sensoren die speziel zur cpu ausmessung genutzt werden auch eher nur schätzeisen sind, wobei sich das in den letzten jahren stark verbessert hat. Auch meine tests möchte ich nicht in den himmel loben. rein wissenscahftlich haben die gar keinen bestand. die spannung und stromstärke ist stablilisiert. es können ergo maximale tolelranzen von +- 1W auftreten, was deutlich geringer als bei realen cpus ausfällt. ich weiß auch 100% das die verlustleistung die ich eingestellt habe auch die tatsächliche verlustleistung ist. am pc kann man mit nen strommesser mal nen bisschen orakeln wieviel watt die cpu verbrät. wirklich genau kann man das aber nicht definieren. Der Heatspreader ist auch eine sehr große variable. jeder Heatspreader ist unerschiedlich krum. demzufolge gibt es auch dort einige abweichungen. in der praxis bis ca +- 0.7K.
Wie im erröffnungsthread erwähnt ist das ein performancetest des wasserkühlers der sich primär nur auf die leistungsfähigkeit des zu testenden objekts beschränkt.

bzgl. weiterer testreihen.
ich gebe glaub ich nicht 30 oder 40eu aus für eine eheim 1046  ^^
wenn man noch eine weitere pumpe wie eine 1046 einbindet macht es auch sin eine dual laing mit einzubinden. somit hätte man 3 flowklassen in einen teststand vereint. was auch sinn macht. so hätte man den low flow, normalflow und highflow abgedeckt. aber man sieht, man kommt vom einen ins nächste. wenn man wirklich an diesen teststand rummorkelt, dann sollte man beim nächsten mal alle seine wünsche realisieren. rumstückeln produziert nur schlaflose nächte.

Wenn 2 weitere pumpen mit eingebunden werden, wird dennoch eine 120minütige pause eingelegt, um die Dummytemp sowie wassertemp auf raumtemperatur zu bringen. die kurven die dann entstehen sehen deutlich besser aus. darüber hinaus ist es, wenn man mit einer anderen pumpe im selben system testet, eine komplett neue versuchsreihe. demzufolge muss auch alles sauber ablaufen und alles seine richtigkeit haben. mal eben laing hahn zu und eheim han auf is nich. wir machen das vernünftig^^

Wenn ich einen neuen I7 core anbringen möchte benötige ich wieder die führung. die kann natürlich auch eckig sein. passt dann aber optisch nich inne welt. weil die fürn So775 rund ist. und selbst dann würde auch noch das problem mit dem schweißen entstehen. erwin is in rente und die jungen nachfolger haben alle nen bisschen angst für fremde etwas zu machen, oder gar fremde an firmeneigentum zu lassen.

Der Dummy hat die Maße von 16x24mm sofern ich mich errinnern kann, so groß wie der core vom Q6600. da is aber nix simuliert. das is einfach nur nen block kupfer mit dieser größe. darauf ist der hs verlötet. und wie auch schon einmal erwähnt eine bohrung für den tempsensor.

bzgl. zeit siehts mehr als schlecht aus. entwicklung eines neuen cpu cooler für liquid extasy. entwickung zweier cpu cooler für einer anderen firma. dazu gehört zeichnen simulieren, fräsen, testen. vorbereitung auf ner hunderter serie für die neuen cpu cooler. vorbereitung zur serienfertigung für 2 großhändler. planung neuer artikel speziell mobos und grafikkarten für liquid extasy. produktion der neuen artikel für liquid extasy. instandhaltung der werkstatt und maschinen. kalkulationen diverser produkte. einkaufen, produktions optimierung, wozu sehr viel recherche notwendig ist. die homepage die auf jedenfall geupdatet werden muss( will ich seid 4 wochen schon machen) und und und... um mal so das gröbste zu nennen. darüber hinaus habe ich noch nen reallife^^. ahja und was noch sehr geil ist. luftkühler... ... da sag ich aber nix zu. is was ganz ganz geheimes^^
also ich würde gerne, is aber zeitlich wirklich leider nicht drinne -.-


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: 6 Wasserkühler im Performancetest + Strömungssimulationen*



al_bundy schrieb:


> das das 90% aller tester so durchführen hat auch einen sinn. weitere komponenten verzerren nur das bild des tests. der durchfluss ist sehr begrenzt da sich mehrere kühler im kreislauf befinden. teilweise kann es auch sein das sie sich mit der zeit zusetzen. auf lange sicht heist das, das kühler a am heutigen tag 150L/h erreicht. bei einen nachtest in 12mon kann es jedoch sein, das dieser kühler a nur noch 140L erzielt, aufgrunddessen da sich andere kühler im befindlichen system mit ablagerungen oder flusen "zugesetzt" haben.



Es gibt genug Plexi-Kühler am Markt, die eine einfache Kontrolle ermöglichen.

Überwachst du auch Lagerabnutzungen der Pumpe, Schmierqualität der Füllung, (Wärme-)Dehnung der Schläuche, deren genauen Verlauf, Wasserstand (und damit ggf. wechselnde Verwirbelungen) im AGB, altersabhängige Parameter der Wärmeleitpaste und kompensierst für die unterschiedliche Wärmeleitfähigkeit bei verschiedenen absolut T?

Vermutlich nicht - und da seh ich auch kein Problem. Zwischen perfekter Messgenaugikeit, Praktikabilität und Realitätsbezug muss eben ein Kompromiss gefunden werden.
Ein Test, bei dem der Durchfluss deutlich höher ist, als in der Realität und der nicht einmal Hinweise darauf gibt, wie sich die Ergebnisse bei Annäherung an die Realität ändern, schneidet imho in einem der drei Punkte aber so extrem schlecht ab, dass es fast egal ist, wie gut er in den anderen Kategorien ist.



> ähnlich ist das mit der verlustleistung. testet man einen wasserkühler auf seine kühlleistung, und man hat meinet wegen noch 2 grakacooler und/oder nb oder gar noch hdd mit im system eingebunden, haben alle diese komponenten eine abwärme die schwankend ist.



Es hat niemand gesagt, dass die Kühler auch irgendetwas kühlen sollen...
Das Ranking der Kühler soll nur unter Strömungsbedingungen erfolgen, die etwas mit ihrer späteren Einsatzumgebung zu tun haben. Die Verlustleistungs-Bedingungen bekommt man eh nicht repräsentativ nachgestellt und sie beeinflussen auch nur Abstände zwischen, nicht die Reihenfolge der Kühler.



> wenn man noch eine weitere pumpe wie eine 1046 einbindet macht es auch sin eine dual laing mit einzubinden. somit hätte man 3 flowklassen in einen teststand vereint. was auch sinn macht. so hätte man den low flow, normalflow und highflow abgedeckt. aber man sieht, man kommt vom einen ins nächste. ...
> 
> Wenn 2 weitere pumpen mit eingebunden werden, wird dennoch eine 120minütige pause eingelegt,
> ...
> ...



Wenn du das so siehst... (frag ich mich, wie es überhaupt zu diesem Teststand kommen konnte)


----------



## al_bundy (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: 6 Wasserkühler im Performancetest + Strömungssimulationen*

entweder man mischt alles quer bet durch so wie du es beschreibst und man erhält bestenfalls schätzwerte aufgrund der variablen, oder man versucht es so genau wie möglich mit "hausmitteln" zu reproduzieren, was die objektiv des tests bzgl leistungsfähigkeit erhöht.

zeige mir einen test wo die reproduzierbarkeit ähnlich "genau" ist wie bei meinen test, allerdings mit deinen vorstellungen und ich gebe zu das die leistungsermittlung eines wasserkühlers mit deiner mehtode besser ermittelt werden kann als auf meinen teststand.

wenn der durchflusswert nicht realistisch ist, was ist er dann?  gibt es keine systeme wo nur cpu gekühlt wird? un wenn doch, wieviel? und wie will man das wieviel herausfinden?

also es gibt echt für uns lächerliche traurige tatsachen wie T absolut, diverse ausdehungungskoeefizienten, lagerabnutzung und schmierqualität die wir in unseren segment vernachlässigen können. Was wir aber nicht vernachlässigen können sind "starkschwankende" verlustleistungen krumme ihs sowie variable anpresskräfte. das macht schonmal ganz locker 1K aus. und wenn du dir testergebnisse anschaust, dann schau mal wieviel kühler im bereich von 1K liegen. also minimum 5 wasserkühler die es derzeit am markt gibt. ... warscheinlich sollte man das ranking auswürfeln welches wo möglich ähnlich genau wird.

zu deinen realitätsnahendurchflusswert. der durchfluss ist zu 100% realitätsnah. kauft ein user sich alle diese komponenten, hat er annähernd den selben wert. hängt erwin lottermann jetzt noch einen chipsatzcooler und/oder grakacooler sowie hdd kühler ins system, hat sich das testsetup geändert und ist in keiner weise vergleichbar mit einen setup wo ausschließlich nur der zu testende wasserkühler geprüft wird.

näher werde ich auf dieses thema nicht eingehen, da von vorne herein klar sein sollte das bei weniger variablen deutlich objektivere aussagen gemacht werden können.

wobei du allerdings deutlich rest hast, das es sinn macht eine 1046 + duallaing zu installieren. und weitere testreihen mit den besagten pumpen durchzuführen. darüber hinaus macht es auch sin die cooler 2x je pumpensetup zu testen, einmal in einbaurichtung wie der hersteller vorgibt ( beispielsweise beim hk) sowie entgegen der vorschreibung des herstellers. das zeigt auch auf wie leistungsstark die wasserkühler bei falscher montage sind. beim hetkiller macht das ca 1.5K aus. den hab ich notgedrungener weise 3x falsch rum getestet und hab mich gewundert warum der so schlecht war^^. naja durch nen bissle googlen hab ichs nun rausgefunden woran es lag.

ich möchte noch einmal kurz auf deinen realitätsdurchfluss zurückkommen. um den gerecht zuwerden, kann man eine querschnittminimierung einbauen. man misst die druckverluste von 2 grakacoolern sowie einen chipsatz und einen spannungswandler kühler. aus den ermittelten wert, baut sich sich eine querschnittminimierung welches den gleichen druckverlust der wasserkühler erzeugt und bindet diese mit ein. somit hätte man die weiteren wasserkühler "simuliert", allerdings mit den vorteil das sich dort nichts zusetzt. auch langfristig nicht.

jetzt muss man aber auch wieder sagen. wie umfangreich muss ein test sein um glaubhaft, objektiv und aussagekräftig zu sein, und wieviel kann man einen ehrenamtlichen tester zumuten? immerhin kostet das alles geld, und die zeit die man auch investiert ist enorm. vom umbau sprech ich gar nicht erst, wie gesagt ein nettes wochenende wenn man alles vorbereitet hat und damit hat es sich. aber der zeitumgfang des tests. 1 wasserkühler, auf 3 pumpen, 3 messreihe in 2 verschiedenne montagerichtungen sind defakto 18 testprotokolle. ein test dauert wie gesagt 3h. 54h nur zur leistungsermittlung eines wasserkühlers ist astronomisch. man kann vieles machen, man will auch vieles machen, aber irgendwo sollte es aufhöhren. oder man sagt gut. öhm, ich mach das alles weil ich das ganz nett finde, geld hab ich acuh genug, " ich praktizier das jetzt mal so". leider sieht die realität anders aus. wenn man von solchen tests leben kann (finanziell) ist das sicher was sehr geiles...
wie o.g siehts zeitlich bei mir nicht so rosig aus. einiges würde ich gerne ändern. auch von jetzt auf nachher, einiges würde ich außen vor lassen aber es geht vorerst nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: 6 Wasserkühler im Performancetest + Strömungssimulationen*



al_bundy schrieb:


> zeige mir einen test wo die reproduzierbarkeit ähnlich "genau" ist wie bei meinen test, allerdings mit deinen vorstellungen und ich gebe zu das die leistungsermittlung eines wasserkühlers mit deiner mehtode besser ermittelt werden kann als auf meinen teststand.
> ...
> Was wir aber nicht vernachlässigen können sind "starkschwankende" verlustleistungen krumme ihs sowie variable anpresskräfte.



Wie dir vielleicht aufgefallen ist, kritisiere ich diese Aspekte nicht im geringsten, sondern lobe den Test für die saubere Ausführung und gute Dokumentation.



> gibt es keine systeme wo nur cpu gekühlt wird? un wenn doch, wieviel? und wie will man das wieviel herausfinden?



Man macht eine Umfrage in der Zielgruppe. Im Falle von "Tests im PCGH-X-Forum" eine sehr einfache Angelegenheit:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...eviele-komponenten-kuehlt-ihr-mit-wasser.html

Ich setze nen HD3850 Kühler, dass "nur CPU" nicht die höchste Zahl haben wird.




> ich möchte noch einmal kurz auf deinen realitätsdurchfluss zurückkommen. um den gerecht zuwerden, kann man eine querschnittminimierung einbauen. man misst die druckverluste von 2 grakacoolern sowie einen chipsatz und einen spannungswandler kühler. aus den ermittelten wert, baut sich sich eine querschnittminimierung welches den gleichen druckverlust der wasserkühler erzeugt und bindet diese mit ein. somit hätte man die weiteren wasserkühler "simuliert", allerdings mit den vorteil das sich dort nichts zusetzt. auch langfristig nicht.



Das ist sicherlich eine Möglichkeit.
Da sich bei mir in 4 Jahren Wasserkühlung aber ausschließlich der CPU-Kühler zugesetzt hat (weil er hinter einem sich auflösenden Netzteilkühler eingebunden war) und, wie bereits erwähnt, Kühler mit Plexiglasdeckel eine einfache Kontrolle des unveränderten Zustandes ermöglichen, halte ich die Verwendung echter Kühler für ausreichend konstant und man kann sich den ganzen Aufwand mit dem Ausmessen und simulieren sparen, und statt dessen einfach ein paar ungenutze Kühler integrieren.



> jetzt muss man aber auch wieder sagen. wie umfangreich muss ein test sein um glaubhaft, objektiv


Dafür muss er -in diesem Rahmen- nur solide und unvoreingenommen durchgeführt und dieses gegenüber dem Leser dokumentiert werden.
(in anderem Rahmen würde ich sagen: unter 5 unabhängigen Parallelen macht SDV nicht wirklich viel Sinn und man kann bestenfalls über Trends spekulieren)


> und aussagekräftig zu sein,


Für "aussagekräftig" gilt das gleiche.
Für "aussagekräftig in Bezug auf eine interessante Frage" gelten allerdings weitere Anforderungen, die nichts mit dem Umfang, sondern mit der grundsätzlichen Konzeption zu tun haben.



> und wieviel kann man einen ehrenamtlichen tester zumuten?



Zumuten kann man denen alles, schließlich machen die das freiwillig 
Verlangen kann man dagegen nichts.
Was man aber machen kann: Darauf hinweisen, wenn der erfolgte Einsatz in dieser Form wenig Sinn machen.
Man kann schließlich von niemandem verlangen, dass er einem das Auto den Berg hochschiebt - aber ihm sagen, dass er es "halb hochschieben" auch ganz sein lassen kann.


----------



## al_bundy (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: 6 Wasserkühler im Performancetest + Strömungssimulationen*

mir ist auch klar das nicht die meisten nur ihre cpu kühlen. aber es gibt welche die nur cpu kühlen. und somit gibt es ein markt, bzw auch diese zielgruppe. wobei die primäre zielgruppe ist eine andere. nähmlich die die den bestenn wasserkühler haben wollen. wenn kühler a 0.1K besser is als kühler b und 20eu mehr kostet, dann gibt paule die 20eu mehr aus. so ist das eben. und diese art von zielgruppe akzeptiert kein anderen kühler in einen system wenn ein test läuft. meiner meinung nach auch zurecht. und diese meinung teilen auch alle anderen reonomierten seiten welche mit teststand kühlen.
des weiteren lässt sich in diesen forum die reale zahl nicht genau ermitteln. forenuser die eine wasserkühlung besitzen, sind nur die speerspitze des marktes und sind auch nicht die masse der kunden die für wasserkühlung zu haben ist. der mainstream der wakühler sind die, die im verborgenen bleiben. die jehnigen die zu 2 lans im jahr fahren und sich für 300eu ne "einsteiger" inno wakü einbauen (nichts gegen inno, machen gute produkten, nur eben teuer...) und damit rumbonzen wie teuer und geil ihre kiste doch ist. klignt doof ist aber traurige tatsache. ich übertreibe jetzt mal nen bisschen.
den thread den du aufgemacht hast ist das selbe als wenn ich toyota ingeneure frage welches auto sie fahren^^

weil a, der markt im forum anders ist als draußen in der freien wildbahn, und weil b der thread im wasserkühlungsforum erstellet wurde, nicht in einen neutralen bereich. und ich gebe mal einen tip ab.

Rang 1: ich habe keine Wakü
Rang 2: 2-3 Wasserkühler
Rang 3: only cpu

wenn man diesen therad richtig pushed, wird man auch sehen das rang 1 wo möglich ca 10x soviel votes hat als rang 2. aus den einfachen grund das lukü ein ganz anderer markt ist. da kann man locker das 10x an stückzahlen schieben als bei waküs.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: 6 Wasserkühler im Performancetest + Strömungssimulationen*

@ ruyven_macaran: Ich war auch am überlegen, ob ich die Videos direkt mit einbinde. Bin aber zu dem entschluss gekommen, dass es so übersichtlicher ist.

@ al_bundy: Im WaKü-Bilderthread sieht man Kühler nach dem Düsenprinzip. Auch wenn die Bilder schon sehr alt sind, aber kann man daher trotzdem erwarten, dass es auch bald einen Düsenkühler von dir gibt?

Hoffe du darfst auf die Frage antworten ohne eine verwarnung wegen kommerzieler Werbung zu bekommen...


P.S.: Ist dieser Test es nicht sogar Wert, angepinnt zu werden...!?


----------



## al_bundy (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: 6 Wasserkühler im Performancetest + Strömungssimulationen*

von meiner seite aus wird auf jedenfall noch ein düsenkühlher kommen. wo er sich einreihen wird, das schauen wir mal. und ich hoffe auch das er beim nächsten test dabei sein wird.


----------



## exa (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: 6 Wasserkühler im Performancetest + Strömungssimulationen*

könntest du mal angeben, was die farben bei der strömungssimulation aussagen???


----------



## al_bundy (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: 6 Wasserkühler im Performancetest + Strömungssimulationen*



al_bundy schrieb:


> *Die Strömungssimulation:*
> Jeder Wasserkühler der auf den Prüfstand getestet wird, wird auch in Cad originalgetreu nachgezeichnet. Die Maße der Produkte werden mittels eines mechanischen Messerverfahrens ermittelt und in Cad übertragen. Das CAD-File wird mit einer professionellen Strömungssimulationssoftware auf Ihre turbulente und laminare Strömung simuliert. Die Simulationsergebnisse können in Bild und Video dargestellt und ausgegeben werden. Die Referenzpumpe in der Simulation basiert auf einer baugleichen Laing DDC 1T. Als Gegendruck wurden 180mbar definiert. In den Videos strömt das Wasser generell vom Einlass zu den Auslass. Die rötlichen und gelblichen Bereiche stellen eine hohe Strömungsgeschwindigkeit dar. Dort kann am meisten Wärmeenergie aufgenommen werden. In den blauen und dunkelgrünen Bereichen wird Aufgrund des langsamen Fluids weniger Wärmeenergie aufgenommen als wie im rötlichen Bereich. Links oben befindet sich eine Legende in m/s. Die Einteilung der Legende ist bei jedem Wasserkühler unterschiedlich dargestellt, weil in jeden Kühler eine andere Strömungsgeschwindigkeit herscht. Aus den Videos lässt sich schon ein Muster erkennen warum ein Kühler so performt wie er performt.




nich nur bilder angucken


----------



## derLordselbst (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: 6 Wasserkühler im Performancetest + Strömungssimulationen*

al_bundy: Du hast ja schon einen tollen Testaufbau fertig mit der Möglichkeit zur Durchflussmessung.

Wäre es da nicht möglich einfach per Klemmung den Schlauchquerschnitt an einer Stelle so zu vermindern, dass der Durchfluss auf übliche Werte absackt?

Da ja jede Wasserkühlung anders ist, reichen zwei Testläufe zur Simulation eines ganz restriktiven Systems bzw. eines "normal" restriktiven Systems, um zu erkennen, welche Tendenz die Kühler haben: 
Ob sie auf hohe Durchflussraten angewiesen sind oder auch bei geringen Durchflussraten stabil ihre Leistung bringen.

Hier im Forum gibt es auch bestimmt genug Experten, die solche Erfahrungswerte für Wasserkühlungen liefern können.

Das ist natürlich auch wieder einiges an Zeitaufwand, hätte aber den Vorteil, dass Du den Testaufbau einfach weiter verwenden könntest ohne große Änderungen.

Natürlich ist Dein Test freiwillig, aber angesichts der aufwendigen Ausführung des Teststandes würde diese Testerweiterung deinem eigenen Niveau noch mehr entsprechen.


----------



## al_bundy (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: 6 Wasserkühler im Performancetest + Strömungssimulationen*

also in simulationen auf keinen fall. sonne simulation dauert je nach kühler 10-18h. das ist absolut ausgeschlossen. einen widerstand im system einzubauen um weitere wasserkühler zu simmulieren ist ohne weiteres möglich, sehe ich allerdings eher als nachteil an. als das es produktiv wäre. das sinnvollste als ergänzung ist noch immer zu schauen was macht der kühler bei lowflow und was macht der kühler bei "highflow". sprich, dual laing und eheim 1046. wann sich das aber realisieren lässt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## max70 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: 6 Wasserkühler im Performancetest + Strömungssimulationen*

Wie schon im anderen Forum gesagt,super Test.Lass Dir nix einreden.


----------



## al_bundy (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: 6 Wasserkühler im Performancetest + Strömungssimulationen*

hi, ich hab mir das auch mal im luxx angeschaut. also die bilder funzen da noch. das muss dann ein problem in diesen forum sein.


----------



## Pimmsno1 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: 6 Wasserkühler im Performancetest + Strömungssimulationen*

Also ich finde den Test sehr gut, ein jeder Kühler wird unter den selben Vorraussetzungen getestet, somit ist der Vergleich schon recht aussagekräftig. 
Das mit einer Eheim der Test anders läuft kann ich mir auch noch vorstellen das Highflow und Lowflow den unterschied macht (auch wenn nicht viel, ich schätz mal 1-3k) 
Das einzige was an dem Test nicht so der Hit ist,......
.... die Teststation, keine Bling Bling Lüfter, kein schönes Case, usw... 
Ansonsten kann ich zum Test nur sagen


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: 6 Wasserkühler im Performancetest + Strömungssimulationen*



Pimmsno1 schrieb:


> Das einzige was an dem Test nicht so der Hit ist,......
> .... die Teststation, keine Bling Bling Lüfter, kein schönes Case, usw...
> Ansonsten kann ich zum Test nur sagen


 
Das lässt das ganze aber seriöser wirken als wenn dort "Bling Bling Zeugs" dran wäre!


----------



## Pimmsno1 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: 6 Wasserkühler im Performancetest + Strömungssimulationen*

Na wenn schon dann denn schon  vielleicht noch ein fettes soundsystem neben dran den durch die Bass Vibrationen verändert sich ja die molekulare eigenschaft von Wasser


----------



## al_bundy (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: 6 Wasserkühler im Performancetest + Strömungssimulationen*

ich habe heute die mails für 15 weitere kühler rausgeschickt. mal schauen in wie fern die hersteller in geberlaune sind


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: 6 Wasserkühler im Performancetest + Strömungssimulationen*

Na das hört sich doch schon mal sehr Interessant an und nach sehr viel arbeit für dich!


----------



## al_bundy (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: 6 Wasserkühler im Performancetest + Strömungssimulationen*

naja das testen geht, das mach ich am we neben den papierkrams. da geht das


----------



## al_bundy (30. August 2009)

*AW: 6 Wasserkühler im Performancetest + Strömungssimulationen*

hi jungs, dauert leider noch nen paar tage mit einen neuen update. muss noch auf freigabe warten. habe aber 8 kühler am start, wovon ich 6 ergebnisse veröffentliche. weitere kühler sind in arbeit für weitere tests und weitere updates.


----------



## Xandrus (30. August 2009)

*AW: 6 Wasserkühler im Performancetest + Strömungssimulationen*

wie wenn den Herstellern die Ergebisse zu schlecht sind werden diese nicht Veröffentlicht? ist das ganze dann nicht etwas sinnlos?....


----------



## al_bundy (30. August 2009)

*AW: 6 Wasserkühler im Performancetest + Strömungssimulationen*

ja genauso läuft das. da ich die kühler vom hersteller ordere und nicht von händlern. und um den herstellern nicht gegen den kopf zu stoßen und hier vermeindlich schlechtere ergebnisse der produkte veröffentliche die sich ja in der kaufkraft der user bemerkbar machen, schicke ich meine ermittelten werte sowie die schriftliche auswertung des produktes sammt strömungssimmi zum ansprechpartner der jeweiligen firma. es ist ja auch möglich das beim testen fehler aufgetreten sind die mir der hersteller dann vor augen halten kann, um das produkt noch einmal nachtesten zu können um richtige ergebnisse ermitteln zu können. darüber hinaus ist es auch nur fair des herstellers gegenüber. immerhin isses sein produkt welches ich ja gesponsert bekommen habe, demzufolge möchte ich ihn das recht einräumen entscheiden zu dürfen ob der test dann veröffentlicht werden kann oder nicht. und damit fährt man generel sehr gut. was nützt es von firma a nen sample zu erhalten und veröffentlichst das dann, und der hersteller sagt hinter her, hätten wir den ma nix gegeben.... dann wirst du von diesen hersteller nie wieder samples bekommen. daher immer mit offenen karten spielen und kommunizieren.


----------



## Nucleus (30. August 2009)

*AW: 6 Wasserkühler im Performancetest + Strömungssimulationen*



al_bundy schrieb:


> dann wirst du von diesen hersteller nie wieder samples bekommen. daher immer mit offenen karten spielen und kommunizieren.



Wenn das so ist, wäre es wirklich fair, wenn Du im Test erwähnen würdest, dass die Erbebnisse zweier Produkte (mit Namen nennen!) nicht verwertbar waren und neue Samples vom Hersteller angefordert wurden.

Sollte sich das Testresultat dann später bestätigen, ist es Deine Pflicht als Tester User vor einem Fehlkauf zu warnen.

Alles Andere grenzt an Lobbyismus und ist imho nicht vertretbar.


----------



## Xandrus (30. August 2009)

*AW: 6 Wasserkühler im Performancetest + Strömungssimulationen*

wär ich auch dafür das die Kühler erwähnt weden von denen du kein Ergebniss veröffentlichen darfst... Jeder kann sich dann selbst denken wieso... Ansonsten sind die Hersteller selber schuld wenn sie Müll produzieren...


----------



## Nucleus (30. August 2009)

*AW: 6 Wasserkühler im Performancetest + Strömungssimulationen*



Xandrus schrieb:


> wär ich auch dafür das die Kühler erwähnt weden von denen du kein Ergebniss veröffentlichen darfst... Jeder kann sich dann selbst denken wieso... Ansonsten sind die Hersteller selber schuld wenn sie Müll produzieren...



Nein.

So darf man das natürlich nicht ausdrücken.

Wenn zwei der Exemplare Ergebnisse liefern, die sie nicht liefern sollten, muss man das so erwähnen.

Das heißt nicht, das man sie schlecht macht.
Man erwähnt nur, dass es Ungereimtheiten gab und neue Testsamples angefordert wurden.

So wahrt der Hersteller sein Gesicht und kann durch neue Samples etwaige Fehler korrigieren.

Wenn die neuen Samples die selben oder ähnlich schlechte Resultate liefern wie die Vorigen, muss man den Vorgang entweder wiederholen oder das Fazit daraus ziehen, dass hier Produktionsmängel vorhanden sind, bzw. es sich um schlechtere Produkte handelt als man für den Preis oder was-weiß-ich erwarten dürfte.

Man darf nicht verstecken oder verheimlichen, wenn Hersteller Schlechtes produzieren.
Sonst sind sie nie dem Druck ausgesetzt ihre Produkte zu verbessern und der Kunde hat den Ärger am Hals.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (30. August 2009)

*AW: 6 Wasserkühler im Performancetest + Strömungssimulationen*

Da Testergebnisse ja sowieso von einem Teststand zu anderen unterschiedlich ausfallen, denke ich mal, dass es eine reine Formsache ist. 

al_bundy gillt bei den Herstellern ja schließlich als Mitbewerber (Konkurenten gibts ja heut zu Tage nicht mehr...) und das sie daher die von ihm erziehlten Ergebnisse vor Veröffentlichung auf plausibilität prüfen wollen, um eine mögliche Verfälschung auszuschließen, ist daher nachvollziebar...

Ich hoffe doch zumindest mal, dass es im Grunde mehr oder weniger darum geht, oder...!?

Falls doch nicht, nehmen sie damit indirekt Einfluss auf die Testergebnisse... Und ab da machen solche Tests dann wirklich keinen Sinn wenn man einem Direktvergleich haben will...


----------



## Chucky1978 (30. August 2009)

*AW: 6 Wasserkühler im Performancetest + Strömungssimulationen*

Gut gemacht 

Ich bin dafür, das alle Kühler so getestet werden

Ich mag solche "Labor-ergebnisse", diese sagen in meinen Augen, in diesem Sektor (Kühler-/Radiatorperformance) mehr aus, als jeder Praxistest


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. August 2009)

*AW: 6 Wasserkühler im Performancetest + Strömungssimulationen*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> So darf man das natürlich nicht ausdrücken.
> 
> ...




Wenn man eine Fehlerquote von 25% hat, müsste man aber davon ausgehen, dass irgendwas ganz schief läuft und der ganze Test aller Kühler erneut durchzuführen ist. Denn Fehler können sich ja auch genauso in positive Richtung auswirken und einfach solange zu testen, bis jeder eine gute Variante hat, führt zu massiven Verfälschungen. Testergebnisse sollten NIE ausgeschlossen werden, weil sie nicht den Erwartungen/Hoffnungen entsprechen. Das hat dann nichts mehr mit seriösem Messen zu tun.

(Auch wenn man ehrlich sagen muss: Tester, die auf Herstellerunterstützung angewiesen sind, können i.d.R. nicht anders handeln. Aber es wäre von Seiten der Hersteller wirklich fairer, wenn sie ein "Testergebniss zurückgezogen" erlauben würden, so dass nicht komplett verschwiegen werden muss, dass der Kühler überhaupt getestet wurde)


----------



## Nucleus (30. August 2009)

*AW: 6 Wasserkühler im Performancetest + Strömungssimulationen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn man eine Fehlerquote von 25% hat, müsste man aber davon ausgehen, dass irgendwas ganz schief läuft und der ganze Test aller Kühler erneut durchzuführen ist. Denn Fehler können sich ja auch genauso in positive Richtung auswirken und einfach solange zu testen, bis jeder eine gute Variante hat, führt zu massiven Verfälschungen. Testergebnisse sollten NIE ausgeschlossen werden, weil sie nicht den Erwartungen/Hoffnungen entsprechen. Das hat dann nichts mehr mit seriösem Messen zu tun.



Das versteht sich ja von selbst.
So war das ja auch nicht gemeint.
Voraussetzung für mein Statement ist natürlich, wie Du sagst, dass die Messreihe und der Testaufbau keine Fehler produzieren, sondern dass der fehler tatsächlich am zu testenden Produkt liegt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Auch wenn man ehrlich sagen muss: Tester, die auf Herstellerunterstützung angewiesen sind, können i.d.R. nicht anders handeln. Aber es wäre von Seiten der Hersteller wirklich fairer, wenn sie ein "Testergebniss zurückgezogen" erlauben würden, so dass nicht komplett verschwiegen werden muss, dass der Kühler überhaupt getestet wurde)




So ist es.
Alles Andere ist leider intransparent.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (30. August 2009)

*AW: 6 Wasserkühler im Performancetest + Strömungssimulationen*

Mein letzter Beitrag kam ein wenig zu spät!

War mitten drin AFK und hab dann nicht nachgeschaut ob es in der zwischenzeit was neues zum Thema gibt... In der Zwischenzeit wurde ja schon alles gesagt...


Diese vorgehensweise ist einfach lächerlich und als Kunde kommt man sich doch dann vollends hintergangen vor, wenn man so etwas mitbekommt...


----------



## al_bundy (30. August 2009)

*AW: 6 Wasserkühler im Performancetest + Strömungssimulationen*

zunächsteinmal möchte ich erwähnen das ich den herstellern das einräume. dieser werdegang wurde nicht vom hersteller festgelegt.

Es ist möglich und es ist immer möglich das ausschuss rausgeschickt wird.
grate im kühler, schiefes gewinde, krummer boden ect.pp.
so kleinigkeiten die man beim ersten flüchtigen optischen test nicht erkennt.
und dann ist es möglich das der kühler unbrauchbar ist und/oder in sachen kühlleistung deutliche defizite gegenüber dem referenzprodukt aufweist.

Ich teste die kühler ja immer je 3x, manchmal auch öfter wenn alle 3 messungen nicht im bereich von +- 0.2K liegen. dann habe ich einen fehler beim aufsetzen und/oder fehler bei der wlp gemacht.

Wenn alle ergebnisse vorliegen, geht der gesammte testumfang welcher mit diesen produkt im zusammenhang steht zum hersteller. er kann dann prüfen ob das produkt ordnungsgemäß performt. tut es das aus seitens des herstellers nicht. wird geprüft warum der kühler so schlecht performt. ggf. wird mir ein neues sample zugeschickt und nochmals getestet. Sollte ich feststellen, das das neue sample deutliche maßabweichungen und/oder optische abweichungen gegenüber des ersten samples warnehmbar sind. werde ich natürlich kritisch nachfragen. rausbekommen tut man das so oder so. a werde ich nach weiteren detailbildern im internet recherchieren und b werde ich das neue sample sowieso nochmal neu vermessen. so kann festgelstellt werden ob es sich wirklich um ein reines produkt aus der serie handelt oder um eine spezial version, wo beispielsweise die restbodenstärke geringer ist, oder der boden deutlich aufwändiger bearbeitet wurde.
Im gesammten wird so sichergestellt das keine augenwischerei veröffentlicht wird. darüber hinaus habe ich absichtlich den kontakt zu den firmen gesucht.
das hat allerdings eher weniger mit den wasserkühler test zu tun... . samples könnt ich genauso gut von händler a,b und c gesponsert bekommen und/oder zum einkaufspreis kaufen.

im grunde is das nur ne absicherung für mich und den hersteller...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. August 2009)

*AW: 6 Wasserkühler im Performancetest + Strömungssimulationen*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Das versteht sich ja von selbst.
> So war das ja auch nicht gemeint.
> Voraussetzung für mein Statement ist natürlich, wie Du sagst, dass die Messreihe und der Testaufbau keine Fehler produzieren, sondern dass der fehler tatsächlich am zu testenden Produkt liegt.



Die Tatsache, dass der Hersteller der Meinung ist, mit einem erneuten Test ein "richtigeres" Ergebniss zu erzielen, impliziert baer, dass das nicht gegeben sein soll 
In dem Moment, in dem ich sage "mein Messergebniss weicht von der Realität ab, ist nicht repräsentativ", gibt es eigentlich nur zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. Ich lasse den Test sein, weil er nicht verwertbar ist. (ggf. gibt mir die Analyse des Problems einen Verbesserungsansatz für den Testaufbau, der ähnliche aber verwertbare Tests ermöglicht)
2. Ich schreibe das ganze "natürlichen" Schwankungen zu, die in der Realität einfach vorkommen und wiederhole den ganzen Versuch so oft, bis ich ein stabiles statistisches Mittel angeben kann.

Letzteres wird ja z.B. im Falle der Montage/Wärmeleitpaste schon ansatzweise praktiziert. Stellt man, wie in al_bundys näherer Darstellung zusätzlich Schwankungen in der Kühlerqualität fest, müsste man prinzipiell noch eine entsprechend hohe Anzahl an Kühlern testen. (und den Qualitätsmanager feuern)






al_bundy schrieb:


> Es ist möglich und es ist immer möglich das ausschuss rausgeschickt wird.
> grate im kühler, schiefes gewinde, krummer boden ect.pp.
> so kleinigkeiten die man beim ersten flüchtigen optischen test nicht erkennt.
> und dann ist es möglich das der kühler unbrauchbar ist und/oder in sachen kühlleistung deutliche defizite gegenüber dem referenzprodukt aufweist.



Gibt es da eigentlich Hersteller, bei denen das gehäuft auftritt?


----------



## al_bundy (30. August 2009)

*AW: 6 Wasserkühler im Performancetest + Strömungssimulationen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Letzteres wird ja z.B. im Falle der Montage/Wärmeleitpaste schon ansatzweise praktiziert. Stellt man, wie in al_bundys näherer Darstellung zusätzlich Schwankungen in der Kühlerqualität fest, müsste man prinzipiell noch eine entsprechend hohe Anzahl an Kühlern testen. (und den Qualitätsmanager feuern)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




meines wissens nicht.


----------

